# New video uploading soon...It's my favorite.



## skyeisonfire (Aug 25, 2019)

I will be uploading my latest garage workout.  I like this session.  It felt pretty good.  Now that I'm back down to one job, I'll be focusing on my training and weight loss.  I'm cutting weight, so the diet is pretty tight for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Here's the full version.  Let me know how you like it.  What I mean by that is the flow of the video, content, length, and so on.  If you guys like watching them, I'll continue posting them here.  I do this for my own entertainment (making videos).  I just want to know so that I'm not wasting time posting these things or if you guys are bored with them.

P.S.  I'm not looking for training advice.  This isn't the purpose of my posting here.  I just like sharing my journey.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Here's the 1 minute punching highlights.  I'll be doing the kicking version soon.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Here's the 1 minute kicking part.


----------



## Buka (Aug 25, 2019)

Skye, I can’t speak for anybody else, but I love watching your videos. I’d enjoy watching videos of anybody on here, not to critique in anyway. I just love watching Martial Arts training.

And I love that contraption you built. Very impressive and fun target to use. I wish I had me one of those bad boys.

I also wish I knew how to film stuff and put it on here. 

One other thing...love your sidekick.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Aug 26, 2019)

Buka said:


> Skye, I can’t speak for anybody else, but I love watching your videos. I’d enjoy watching videos of anybody on here, not to critique in anyway. I just love watching Martial Arts training.
> 
> And I love that contraption you built. Very impressive and fun target to use. I wish I had me one of those bad boys.
> 
> ...



Thanks!  At least someone does lol.


----------

